# Calling all classical performers....!



## liquorice licks gina (Apr 26, 2015)

If you are a performer who earns aprrox. 30% (or more) of your wages from Western Classical Music performance, and have 5-10mins to spare, please take that time to fill out my questionnaires below.

I am conducting research for my Masters Degree with a focus on whether aspiring musicians can, and should, make a living out of classical music performance as well as investigating methods to get classical music to a wider audience, what the education system has done to classical music and what effect this has had on audiences and performers alike.

It is a very interesting area of research at a time where the perception of classical music in the public eye is a little unstable.

Here are the links to the 2 questionnaires (both are linked and should be completed together):

Questionnaire 1

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/98GZ89P

Questionnaire 2

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/R3LQNRX

If you have any further question about my research, i'd be more than happy to discuss on this thread - you may also get quoted in my paper (with permission of course).

Many thanks in advance to all.

Gina


----------

